# Themis RTA



## NeXuS (14/4/18)

Hi guys,


Thinking of getting this Tank, i want to try something different. Always stuck by Geekvape. Now its time to move on to a new road of tanks.

Anyone have one of these that can give some input on it? Would like to know if its a good tank, does it really not leak?

Anything about it would be great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYRAD (28/5/18)

Hey all anyone tried this tank im personally after the mesh version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (29/5/18)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (29/5/18)

YouTube is your fri3nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (30/5/18)

Find for the normal themis not the mesh version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (30/5/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash26 (31/5/18)

@NYRAD aint nothing wrong with the dual coil version cuz.Just throw some decent fused claptons in there and get your wicking right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYRAD (31/5/18)

@Sash26 yeah but im wanting to use mesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash26 (1/6/18)

@NYRAD i have tried the mesh version once ,but it just wasn't for me maybe the way it was built or wicked .but i can say the dual coil version is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

